# Círdan



## ArwenStar (Sep 15, 2019)

Why did Círdan, one of the three greatest Eldar, become a boat guy?


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 15, 2019)

During the First Age when the Quendi traveled from Cuivienen to Aman, some of the Teleri remained in Beleriand. Of one group of these who were persuaded to stay by the Maia Osse we have this:


> Some he persuaded to remain; and those were the Falathrim, the elves of the Falas, who in after days had dwellings at the havens of Brithombar and Eglarest, the first mariners in Middle-earth and the first makers of ships. Círdan the Shipwright was their lord.


Círdan was a Shipwright (boat guy  ) right from the beginning. He is possibly the oldest of the Elves living in Middle-earth having been there since before the captivity of Melkor but has always been at the havens of the Elves building and sailing ships.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 15, 2019)

Great. Thanks.


----------

